# 'Blue man' dies



## Anne (Sep 25, 2013)

Where to put this??  Being he was an advocate of Colloidal Silver, I wondered if any of you had ideas on this. I remember seeing him on tv; saying he thought the blue skin was caused by him using it externally many times.

http://www.today.com/health/real-life-blue-man-dies-after-heart-attack-stroke-4B11243410

I've used it on occasion, and haven't heard of anyone else having problems with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2013)

I've used Mesosilver in the past, and never turned blue from it.  However, I believe that he not only used excessive amounts, compared to what we would use, but he made his own.  He supposedly added salt to speed up the production process, and salt water is more conductive than plain water.  The higher current can strip larger particles of silver from the rods they use, and that's what likely was showing through his skin. 

 I haven't had great results using colloidal silver, but I do have a silver product that's mixed with a touch of hydrogen peroxide to be used in a nebulizer in case of pneumonia.  Luckily, I've never had to use that silver or the nebulizer I bought, so I've had them for years...but I want to be prepared if my health fails and I want to treat it myself.  The silver is stored in my dark, cool basement.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

Whew, I thought you were talking about everybody's favorite . . .


----------



## Anne (Sep 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've used Mesosilver in the past, and never turned blue from it.  However, I believe that he not only used excessive amounts, compared to what we would use, but he made his own.  He supposedly added salt to speed up the production process, and salt water is more conductive than plain water.  The higher current can strip larger particles of silver from the rods they use, and that's what likely was showing through his skin.
> 
> I haven't had great results using colloidal silver, but I do have a silver product that's mixed with a touch of hydrogen peroxide to be used in a nebulizer in case of pneumonia.  Luckily, I've never had to use that silver or the nebulizer I bought, so I've had them for years...but I want to be prepared if my health fails and I want to treat it myself.  The silver is stored in my dark, cool basement.



I've been wanting to get a portable nebulizer; just haven't done much looking yet, but definitely think it's good investment.   We've used silver before, too; without any bad consequences, but I know if you're making your own it better be with proper knowledge, and you're probably right about the salt.


No, That Guy, not 'those' blue guys....I'd forgotten about them!!!


----------

